# Tica Dolphin vs Ocean Master



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey guys just wanted some more experienced peoples opinion on what about be a better rod. I'm looking for a moderately priced 10ft conventional rod to heave 4-6 from the beach or possibly a pier. I saw a couple threads where people had some bad experiences with Tica's snapping on them and just as many people saying they loved Tica's and had no issues. I was just wondering which one would be a better rod for what I'm looking to do with it.


----------



## Duck (Jan 23, 2009)

Go with the Ocean Master. It is a very tough rod.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for 4-6
ive used the OMs. i like them. very durable and light. nice feel.
not to mention if you have a bass pro near ya. prob one of the best warranty services around .

cant say too much for tica. havent used them yet. and probably wont uuse it becauuse old the lack of warranty support.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Ocean Master


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rod review*

I have an OM and like it ... it's 12' and rated 3-6 but will throw more .... but I think it is a very heavy rod .... built like a tank and tuff as one .... but bite detection is not as good 

I would prefer A Tsunami over a Tica .... Much lighter than the OM and I haven't heard of any problems with the Tsunami's breaking or any problems with the guides either ... same price range 

for under $100 I like the Okuma Solaris ... I've had one a couple years now with no problems .... 

My question to you is "what are you fishing for" if it's bigger fish, sharks, drum, I'd go with the OM but for smaller fish small bllue, flounders, spots, croakers, kingfish I'd go with a lighter rod for better bite detection ....


----------



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 12' OM Cape Point Special that handles 6-10 and it feels like a broom stick. I don't fish for anything in the shark size category but I'm pretty sure that it would be able to handle that duty. I'm looking to get something else that will give me a little bite detection and something that is a little smaller in the 10' range. I'd say smaller fish in the range of blues/croakers/stripers is what I'm looking for. Basically the more popular fish in the Chesapeake. There's a 10' OM rod that handles 4-8oz that I'd be interested in picking up if there's no other better alternatives in the <$150 range.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ocean Master


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the 12' 3-6 IMO.. detects bites fairly nice.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tica's a great rod but I hate the split for traveling from central PA to the salt, be it Jersey, DE or NC. Ocean Master's have a 50/50 split but are much heavier. Don't get me wrong I take the OM on every trip and the TICA as a loaner if I expect friends.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've owned three OMs, including the 10' 4-8, the 12' 6-12 and the OMCP 12'. I love the whole OM line, and they feel much better than the Tica Dolphin or UEHA.

Dave: There is a 12' 3-6 with better bite detection that the 6-12. And the 10' 4-8 casts well too, with the kind of bite detection you are looking for but enough backbone to handle larger fish. I use my 10' off the surf and the pier for everything from whiting to pompano to juvie blacktips.

ETA: At the castamuck last weekend, I threw my Daiwa Emblem 11'4" rod rated 4-7 oz for the first time, using 5-6 oz. It has a very sensitive tip, balances great, loads well and I was able to cast it further than my OM using a similar reel setup. You might look at this as a possible rod.

Evan


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll be the contrarian here and recommend the Tica Dolphin. As others have noted, the Ocean Master is a broomstick of a rod. While that's fine if you're throwing 8-and-bait, you say you're doing 4-6. The Tica loads much easier and would be a better choice, IMO.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i dont think you can go wrong with either one. i have both in 12' heavers and i love them both. i like the action on the dolphin a little better but the OM is beafier. the only problem is the price difference. i think the dolphin just went up 30 bucks. so i would say OM just cause of the price difference. Both are good rods


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I have both in the 12 foot version. The OM is heavier, but has Fuji components. I have replaced a total of six guides on three different Ticas in the last two years..........to say the guide inserts are brittle is an understatement. The Ticas at Gander Mountain have soared to $179.99.........there are better rods available at that price point. They are decent rods, but I won't buy any more unless I find a deal on a used one. The OM is a much better value IMHO.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

the tica dolphin has fuji guides


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought a 10'6"/4-6 Tica last season and like it for a "light" rod. Although rated for 4-6, it seems that 4 is about the limit for the rod. I know at the Gander and Cabelas by me only have the Tica rods with the Tc3 blanks. I think the Tc4 is much better.

I believe that some of the reasons others have had problems with the guides and such were that they were the Tc3 blanks and didn't have the Alconite guides. Mine seems to be holding up fine with the better blank and guides.

I have been looking at the OM CPS and am going with one of them this year for a "heavier" rod. I am looking at the 12'/6-12.

I don't think you can go wrong with either the Tica or OM line of rods if you shop carefully and get one that suits your intended application.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------

